# Worst nightmare



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I saw this in a mavericks forum at dallas-mavs.com and this picture looks scary.










Looks kinda good for raptors fans though.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

That is pretty scary -- red is not Nash's color.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL, Boston talk radio wants Nash in green next year.

I think purple would be Nash's color though.




> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> That is pretty scary -- red is not Nash's color.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

sick..how dare somebody waste there time doing that 
He's staying in Dallas 









Hopefully


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> I saw this in a mavericks forum at dallas-mavs.com and this picture looks scary.
> 
> 
> ...


He looks great


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If we can get their pick and Jalen Rose or Chris Bosh send Nash packing via Sign N Trade. I'm all for making Canada happy as long as we get plenty in return.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> If we can get their pick and Jalen Rose or Chris Bosh send Nash packing via Sign N Trade. I'm all for making Canada happy as long as we get plenty in return.


Bosh..Not Jalen, he's rotting away, and unfortunately, his contract isn't. 

He looks like crap.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Cuban is gonna do all he can to keep Nash in Dallas. But, if he goes ANYWHERE, it will be Phoenix (seeing he still has a house there)... definitely not Toronto. I know he's a Canadian but I just can't see it.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> Bosh..Not Jalen, he's rotting away, and unfortunately, his contract isn't.
> ...


First off, Toronto would never trade Bosh for Nash straight up, let alone through in a number 8 pick. 
Secondly, Jalen is a good player and played well for the raptors this year.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> 
> 
> First off, Toronto would never trade Bosh for Nash straight up, let alone through in a number 8 pick.
> Secondly, Jalen is a good player and played well for the raptors this year.


Don't get your panties in a wad we're joking.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get your panties in a wad we're joking.


**** You *****
:laugh:


----------

